# Bruised coccyx?



## 3narf (29 Aug 2016)

Anyone had this, and how long does it take to go? Is there anything I can do to promote recovery?

It isn't stopping me cycling.

Ta


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2016)

I found acupuncture from my physio really helpful for coccydynia, otherwise, probably just patience, also using heat and ice in tandem with each other can promote soft tissue healing, do one then the other (check which way round, I can't recall!)

How did you bruise it? A fall? Did you get an X-ray to check for fractures?


----------



## 3narf (29 Aug 2016)

I was doing long jump on the beach with the kids; takeoff was on soft sand but landing was (as it turned out) compacted tidal sand... 

I haven't had any medical attention for it but it's still uncomfortable to sit down (and to clench buttocks/stand up) after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cp40Carl (29 Aug 2016)

I got this as a result of a rock climbing injury many years ago. Take ibuprofen (or other anti-inflammatory) just before getting into hottest bath you can tolerate. As soon as you get out of bath, rub deep heat into base of back; your pores will have opened up due to the hot water so it will be particularly effective.

Try to avoid sudden heavy lifting in future and you should be ok. If you have a strong 'core' then I think this helps. Hasn't affected my cycling at all, though, and I only ride on road bikes so am hunched over a lot.

Good luck.


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Aug 2016)

I did it last year. I thought it would be funny to take a picture going down a plastic/fibre glass lumpy slide at Bosworth water park. I must have hit the speed of sound on the 1st hump in my lycra and hit the 3rd hump hard on my coccyx .... I was was in absolute agony but managed to make it home.

It took 2 or 3 months for the affects to fully wear off. Sitting was ok but any amount of pressure on it was excruciating.


----------



## 3narf (29 Aug 2016)

Again with the ibuprofen...  It's the only thing that works, isn't it?

It gives me stomach cramps if I take too much. I should stop trying to entertain the kids!

Thx all


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2016)

Try rubbing in a topical NSAID, like Voltaren

Or see the doctor and get a PPI to protect your gut


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Aug 2016)

I smacked mine riding a trike with a saggy mesh seat. Took a good couple of months to forget about it completely


----------



## DaveReading (29 Aug 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> It took 2 or 3 months for the affects to fully wear off. Sitting was ok but any amount of pressure on it was excruciating.



Mine took about the same time to heal. The worst part was knowing I'd damaged it by falling off as I attempted to mount my bike outside the house, and sat down hard on the road.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Aug 2016)

Can I add my +1 to the "I've done this too" list? I was learning to ski, and went over a small bump, lost my balance and sat on the small bump - which was a rock. I think I broke something, but couldn't imagine getting my arse in a cast, so didn't even bother with a doctor. It has healed fine, but did take broken bone length of time to heal. The last inches sitting down and starting to stand up were agony. I used to attend mass back then, and even now "let us all stand to say the Lord's Prayer" makes me wince with the memory.

Probably worth wasting a couple of hours of the NHS's time to make sure there is nothing that needs attending, but I suspect your treatment will be the same as mine.


----------



## Globalti (31 Aug 2016)

I did mine jumping backwards off a truck when unbeknown to me the fork truck driver had come up and the tine went right between my legs. The shock wave that travelled up my spine almost made me faint. Pain lasted three months.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Aug 2016)

three months.


----------



## 3narf (31 Aug 2016)

Thanks folks. I'm getting sick of it now; only two months to go.


----------



## vickster (31 Aug 2016)

3narf said:


> Thanks folks. I'm getting sick of it now; only two months to go.


Not to worry you, bruised bones can take a year plus to heal...

I bruised (or worse) mine falling down the stairs years ago, still hurts often when I stand up after sitting on hard seats...train and tube seats seem particularly bad for some reason!


----------



## 3narf (1 Sep 2016)

Yes, bus seats are awful.

I suppose it depends on the severity but I'm choosing to think it'll be ok after 3 months...


----------



## 3narf (7 Sep 2016)

It seems to be gradually improving already, so I guess it's a fairly mild injury.


----------

